# :: ECS Tuning :: Vaico Complete Front Control Arm Kits For C5 A6 -$249.95!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Not sure where your Audi is headed when you cut the wheel? Creaking bushings and loose ball joints can turn your sport sedan into a groaning wanderer in as few as 50,000 miles.

If you're tired of noisy suspension bushings and vague steering, take the loud and loose out of your suspension with upgraded Euro Spec front control arm kits. Complete assemblies include ball joints and factory installed bushings, complete with installation hardware. A single source suspension solution.

*Watch Where You Aim That Thing!*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 (1998-2004)
All 3.0L, 2.7T, and 4.2L from VIN 4B-2-031501, split is in the 2002 model year.

Let me know if you have any questions 

Jason


----------

